# The Camper Is 1 Year Old Now!



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

The camper is now one year old. I want it to last and be safe. I have waxed it, and plan on washing and protecting the roof. What else should i do? And what is the best thing to use on the roof?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The very first thing I believe you should do is closely inspect all of the roof sealant and reseal it where you think it might need it. I don't mean you are about to have a bunch of leaks but the prudent course of action, especially here in the south is to be aggressive.

Reverie


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ummm...I dunno - we just trade 'em in for a new one before they're a year old


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Check the electrical connections behind the fuse box, make sure they are tight. 
Drop the cover inside for the A/C, tighten up the 4 bolts that are loose that hold it on, not too tight.
Check the spring shackle's and make sure they are tight
Clean the roof with an approved cleaner
Check every corner on the roof. Seal it with Dicor sealent. Even the little cracks that are starting.
Apply some Dicor UV protectant to the roof after everything is dry
Lube the slide seals and gears with an approved stuff.

That should take half a day or so. Then do it again next year. I did all that on mine after 2 trips and found something wrong with each part, now its done every year at start up.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You should go camping.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

When do i repack the bearings on the wheels? can i just a grease?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Check the warranty paper work that came with your fridge also. There is a form with mine that has to be signed off by a tech showing the unit was checked yearly to maitain the warranty.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

To rapack the bearings, I would assume by mileage. I have just pumped grease in them till they make that squishie sound. A shop arond here charges 48$ a wheel. Comes with a new grease seal and adj brakes. I have 3239 miles on mine, I figure a repack is due at 10,000 or 3 or 4 years. Just my guess.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> To rapack the bearings, I would assume by mileage. I have just pumped grease in them till they make that squishie sound. A shop arond here charges 48$ a wheel. Comes with a new grease seal and adj brakes. I have 3239 miles on mine, I figure a repack is due at 10,000 or 3 or 4 years. Just my guess.


Where do i get the grease? Is it just a basic grease gun type? Are there diff kinds?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You can use regular wheel bearing grease, like in a car. IF you use a high temp grease or a syn blend you have to remove ALL the old grease first, repack with the new and maintain it with the same. Not all high temp or syn grease will work with regular grease, they fight each other. Your local semi-smart parts guy can help you. The factory uses wheel bearing grease, plain ol' grease. If I repack mine I would switch to a syn type.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> You can use regular wheel bearing grease, like in a car. IF you use a high temp grease or a syn blend you have to remove ALL the old grease first, repack with the new and maintain it with the same. Not all high temp or syn grease will work with regular grease, they fight each other. Your local semi-smart parts guy can help you. The factory uses wheel bearing grease, plain ol' grease. If I repack mine I would switch to a syn type.


Isn't it just time to trade it in anyway?

Bob


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

No, out of $$$$$$$. Thats why my S-10 is a 95 with 176000 miles on it. The cost of getting by in the DC metro aera is unreal. When I retire I am leaving, my retirement will be more then most salarys in some parts. For now i am stuck.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Roof sealant check is a must and also check all the caulking around lights, fenders, etc.

I repack wheel bearings and adjust the brakes every other year.

Mike


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> You can use regular wheel bearing grease, like in a car. IF you use a high temp grease or a syn blend you have to remove ALL the old grease first, repack with the new and maintain it with the same. Not all high temp or syn grease will work with regular grease, they fight each other. Your local semi-smart parts guy can help you. The factory uses wheel bearing grease, plain ol' grease. If I repack mine I would switch to a syn type.


OK i found grease, but it states multi-purpose lithium grease. Is this what i need? Where should i see the grease squirt out from when it is full?


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

[quote name='Reverie' date='Aug 8 2007, 08:09 PM' post='238604']
The very first thing I believe you should do is closely inspect all of the roof sealant and reseal it where you think it might need it. I don't mean you are about to have a bunch of leaks but the prudent course of action, especially here in the south is to be aggressive.

Reverie
[/quote

When you go up onto the roof can you walk on the surface? Should I lay a couple of planks across the roof to support my weight?

Kamm


----------

